

Chicago Yellow Cab company files for bankruptcy after $26M verdict - wglb
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/chi-yellow-cab-files-for-bankruptcy-hours-after-jury-awards-26m-verdict-20150318-story.html

======
rayiner
One of the ironies of people complaining about Uber's regulatory arbitrage
(which I've done at length myself), is that it ignores that cab companies are
masters at it. They're set up as highly undercapitalized corporations that
don't have the assets to pay any significant judgment. In some cases,
individual cabs are set up as legal entities such that liability is limited to
the cab itself plus the minimum insurance policy.

